# clockwise or counter clockwise rotation?



## tator tot (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a question and perhaps you can answer. What is the easiest way to tell the rotation of your engine.? I was told some where that to find the rotation of your engine you pull on the starter rope, and see which direction center section is turning. If clockwise, that means your motor shaft will be turning in a *counter clockwise rotation*. Is this correct? What is an easy way to tell your engine rotation? The reason I am asking is I have to get a replacement engine for my Columbia snow machine. And I am not sure how to tell the engine rotation. Most engines I have seen have a counter clockwise rotation.. The engine I am replacing is a 277 cc Powermore engine. Thank you all in advance for any advise you can give.

Tator Tot


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Most snow blowers use a driveshaft that comes out the front of the machine, and have a simple belt drive that drives the impeller. No gears, no crossed belts, just a belt driven pair of pulleys both turning the same direction. Your impeller spins CCW, so your engine pto would also spin CCW.
There is always the pull the belt cover off and pull the starter rope and watch it turn approach.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Well I guess if the crank/pto is on the other end of the engine that would be correct...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It depends where you are looking from, if from the starter rope end or from the pto end shaft. I think on most engines the rotaion is determined by looking at the pto end.
I'd sugest removing the belt cover and watching the pto rotation as the starter rope is pulled.
All the snowblower engines I have seen have counterclock wise rotation at the pto end including Yamaha (although the engine itself turns clockwise, the pto is driven from the camshaft thus reversing its rotation)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What the other gurus here said. but anyhoo, ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

If you look at the offset of the starter rope you'll be able to tell which way the engine spins when it's pulled.

CC:


----------

